# Travel Destinations > North America >  Where to play Rocket Bot Royale completely for free

## jennikim266

An exciting new battle royale game called Rocket Bot Royale. When participating in the game, you will encounter difficulties with powerful tanks that can expand walls, launch rockets and fire cannons. The ultimate goal is to outlast your opponents in an intense gunfight. Upgrade your weapons, collect coins, stay out of the rising waters and try to be the last one standing.
How to play

To play Rocket Bot Royale game and win, read the steps listed below.


Join the battle with other players; The battle takes place on an island.



To move around the area, press the WASD key.

Aim with mouse pointer and shoot with a left click. You can shoot to the ground to get the projectile to shoot up while holding the LMB to give the rocket more momentum.

The roller must be rotated to switch weapons. Battle Royale opponents and try to be the last one standing.




It would be a wise move to hide and wait for the opponents to kill each other as they will eliminate each other until only one player remains.

----------


## jacobhue

Your writing is really informative, especially because it's so meaningful and updated. Thanks for sharing this wonderful post!

Your writing is really great. I’m so glad I read it. It kept me hooked the whole way through.

Thanks for this information. I really appreciate the information that you have provided.https://www.tellthebell.fyi/ https://www.tellpizzahut.info/ https://www.mycfavisit.one/

----------

